
Why Bitcoin Matters More Than Blockchain - ca98am79
https://www.forbes.com/sites/briankelly/2017/10/24/why-bitcoin-matters-more-than-blockchain/#69f2537837ac
======
typetehcodez
>If I told you that I developed a mobile app that was able to use computers to
modernize the 600-year-old process for transferring value, you might think I
was crazy or you might ask how to invest. Bitcoin is this app, and the
disruption of the 600-year-old double entry accounting system is why I have
called Bitcoin one of the most important innovations in the history of
finance.

I know someone who bought a 100 bitcoins back when they were under a dollar.
He bought them so he could order drugs. He made one transaction one time and
still sits on his 600k now and is holding on for dear life. If he looses all
the money he still doesn't care because he sees it as only loosing $100. This
is weird to me. I imagine there are probably lots of bitcoin millionaire
HODLers out there just waiting for the world to start using it as a currency
and maybe buying a new Tesla. As the rest of the world hops on the bandwagon
hoping for their millions too, IMHO it starts looking more and more like a
ponzi scheme. I guess it worked for a few lucky ones out there and still will,
but it seems like bitcoin will behave like Gold and not so much as a
transnational money tool. It's a good story - a great story... and that's why
it's not a bubble THIS time!

